# Rescued GSD, aggressive on leash.



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

I rescued Louis a two year old long hair European German Shepherd six weeks ago. he basically was a backyard dog and really never got to associate with anybody besides the owner. I once Louis came home with me the he’s the sweetest dog in the world - I gave him all the love and affection that he wasn’t getting before and is the biggest sweetheart. But, when we go on walks and if he sees another dog he loses it completely. Louis is extremely strong!!!! One time Louis pulled so hard that the leash got out of my hands and he ran up to another dog —— he didn’t attack or bite - he just ran up to the dog- once I got there and got a hold of his leash (and apologized) when I held the leash he got the look of a dog that wanted to attack the other dog. Completely different from when he ran over there when his leash got loose from my hands. Moreover, I got him fixed 2 weeks ago. I was hoping that getting them fixed would help but it really didn’t. Now I’m considering getting an E collar. I was hoping if anyone would be kind enough to help me in the right direction.

Sincerely,

Allen


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't use electric right now. Any effect from the neutering won't show for a couple of months or more usually. You haven't had him very long. Use distance and distract him from focusing on other dogs for a while, build more trust by teaching him some calm basic obedience that you can praise and reward him for.


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

Steve Strom said:


> Don't use electric right now. Any effect from the neutering won't show for a couple of months or more usually. You haven't had him very long. Use distance and distract him from focusing on other dogs for a while, build more trust by teaching him some calm basic obedience that you can praise and reward him for.


Will do! Thank you kindly🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds just like my unsocialized rescue- also 2 at rescue- Heidi was horribly dog reactive but there's hope, it can be improved greatly and now she's a popular, if rough and dominant, dog park star.
Great book to get and read- "Feisty Fido" on Amazon 8. bucks. Only about 70 pages but it explains how to slowly condition them to other dogs.
My adult son would take her out near the dog parks and just walk around the outside of the fenced area and let her watch all the other dogs. She also met a couple oldsters- my son's elderly Huskys- and after supervision and slow introductions, she was fine with them.
Practice as often as you can. The more you do the faster they come around.
Have you posted pictures yet?


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he’s gorgeous!!
looks west german showline....do you have a pedigree that makes you think eastern?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

He is a gorgeous fella. Looks like he's making himself right at home. He will calm down in time, just keep walking him the same route for awhile, once he gets used to it he won't find it so exciting and interesting.


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

Fodder said:


> he’s gorgeous!!
> looks west german showline....do you have a pedigree that makes you think eastern?


Thank you 🙏
All I know is that the person I rescued Louis from said he was a European German Shepherd... Louis is AKC Certified and I’m getting his AKC certification in the mail.


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> He is a gorgeous fella. Looks like he's making himself right at home. He will calm down in time, just keep walking him the same route for awhile, once he gets used to it he won't find it so exciting and interesting.


Thank you 🙏!!!!! I hope so🙏🙏🙏🙏 - We have a wonderful time walking as long he doesn’t see another dog. When does he gets so excited and out of control that we have to go back home and let him settle down.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

AllenHouston said:


> Thank you 🙏
> All I know is that the person I rescued Louis from said he was a European German Shepherd... Louis is AKC Certified and I’m getting his AKC certification in the mail.
> 
> 
> ...


That’s an amazing dog you have there. I don’t think you realize what a gem you have on your hands.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he’s west german showline


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> That’s an amazing dog you have there. I don’t think you realize what a gem you have on your hands.


Thank you so much!!!!! I have nocturnal epilepsy. Three days after picking up Louis I had a seizure in my sleep and he woke me up licking all over me. He is a super gem and I am so blessed and lucky to the infinitive power that he’s in my life now🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You should enjoy your time with him. Very few people luck into a dog like that.


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

Fodder said:


> he’s west german showline


Wow! I had no idea? Like I said before, the gentleman that I rescued him from said that he was European German Shepherd breed of some kind. But, obviously not only was he a terrible owner that lacked massive amount of embassy but has or had no idea what he was talking about.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Fodder said:


> he’s west german showline


I can't see it for sure, but don't the sire and maybe a couple of others have ZE as part of the name? Isn't that eastern european?


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> You should enjoy your time with him. Very few people luck into a dog like that.


🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

Steve Strom said:


> I can't see it for sure, but don't the sire and maybe a couple of others have ZE as part of the name? Isn't that eastern european?


Louis is my first German Shepherd I have ever had. Many of my friends have owned German Shepherd ‘s. But I have only owned Australian Shepherd‘s and a Great Pyrenees. I wish I knew how to read or understand the AKC certification.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Steve Strom said:


> I can't see it for sure, but don't the sire and maybe a couple of others have ZE as part of the name? Isn't that eastern european?


Country of origin maybe. That dog is pure west German showline though. Filled with a lot of highly spoken of ones at that. My TD would probably love that dog.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve Strom said:


> I can't see it for sure, but don't the sire and maybe a couple of others have ZE as part of the name? Isn't that eastern european?


idk....mom and uncle are on PD - didn’t even look at kennel names, every column are very typey black and red dogs.


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Country of origin maybe. That dog is pure west German showline though. Filled with a lot of highly spoken of ones at that. My TD would probably love that dog.


🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏❤❤❤❤


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Bearshandler said:


> Country of origin maybe. That dog is pure west German showline though. Filled with a lot of highly spoken of ones at that. My TD would probably love that dog.


Yeah, it looks like ze Skalnego Wzgorza is Polish. I can find dogs listed on EU, but nothing definitive.


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

Steve Strom said:


> Yeah, it looks like ze Skalnego Wzgorza is Polish. I can find dogs listed on EU, but nothing definitive.


I read that the European German Shepherds have a larger head than the American German Shepherd? Louis also has very long hair that’s double undercoat.


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

AllenHouston said:


> I read that the European German Shepherds have a larger head than the American German Shepherd? Louis also has very long hair that’s double undercoat.


My apologies Louis has a very large boxy head


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

AllenHouston said:


> I read that the European German Shepherds have a larger head than the American German Shepherd? Louis also has very long hair that’s double undercoat.


I think West German Showlines are blockier then American. With the working lines, some DDR fans mention a bigger, blockier head.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

AllenHouston said:


> I read that the European German Shepherds have a larger head than the American German Shepherd? Louis also has very long hair that’s double undercoat.


You know one of the dogs in this pedigree sold for 480 thousand. I think that’s why they call them high lines.


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> You know one of the dogs in this pedigree sold for 480 thousand. I think that’s why they call them high lines.


Nooooooooooooooo way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> You know one of the dogs in this pedigree sold for 480 thousand. I think that’s why they call them high lines.


I guess I shouldn’t have fixed Louis 😆!!!!!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

AllenHouston said:


> I guess I shouldn’t have fixed Louis 😆!!!!!


It’s not so simple to become works Sieger. You have a nice dog none the less.


----------



## AllenHouston (Jan 2, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> It’s not so simple to become works Sieger. You have a nice dog none the less.


Thank you 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏❤❤❤❤❤


----------

